# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  آنچه سی بیلدر به شما میدهد .

## Inprise

در این نوشتار با بخشی از امکانات و قابلیتهای این محیط توسعه نرم افزار آشنا خواهید شد .

1) قابلیت کامپایل کردن برنامه های  ++ Borland C   و دلفی (  Bcc32.exe  و  dcc32.exe  )

2) C++‎ Win32 preprocessor

3) Borland resource compiler/binder

4) قابلیت ویژه برای برای تولید اطلاعات جامع در مورد محتوای  Dll  های استاندارد ویندوز و تولید محصور کننده های سی حول آنها جهت استفاده در محیط سی بیلدر . (  impdef  و  implib  )

5) Borland Turbo Assembler

6) Borland Turbo Dump : برای بررسی ساختار فایلهای اجرائی و ویرایش فایلهای باینری  . (  Tdump )

7) برقراری ارتباط با  Type Library  های استاندارد ویندوز ( tlib )

8 ) دارای Borland Visual Component Library

9) دارای Microsoft Foundation Classes  ( نسخه 6 ) 

10) دارای Microsoft Active Template Library  ( نسخه 3 )

11) دارای Borland C/C++‎ Runtime Library و ANSI/ISO Standard Template Library برای ترجمه صحیح برنامه های  ++C .

12) دارای Microsoft Platform SDK ( همه فایلهای هدر به همراه importer libraies )

13) قابلیت کامپایل تمام برنامه های ویژوال سی .

14) دارای ANSI/ISO template implementation 

15) حمایت کامل از COM و  +MTS/COM 

16) دارای محیط RAD  برای تولید محصولات مبتنی بر  OLE .

17) دارای C++‎Builder TeamSource برای مدیریت جامع کار تیمی و گروهی 

18 ) حمایت داخلی از  OLE DB , ADO , MSDE 

19) حمایت داخلی از  Interbase ( همراه با یک نسخه کامل کلاینت -سرور اینتربیس )

20) حمایت کامل از ANSI 92 SQL

21) دارای  DbeXpress  ( تکنولوژی جدید بورلند برای دسترسی به داده ها - مستقل از سیستم عامل - مستقل از نوع بانک داده ها - سازگار با دلفی و کایلیکس)

22) حمایت داخلی برای ارتباط با  Oracle , DB2 , MySql , Interbase

23) حمایت کامل از  CLX  ( کلاسهای پایه تولید نرم افزار مستقل از سیستم عامل - قابلیت کامپایل روی محیط کایلیکس- لینوکس )

24) ابزار آلات پیش ساخته برای کنترل محصولات مبتنی بر  XML .

25) دارای یک نسخه کامل از  BDE ( رابط دسترسی به بانک داده بورلند و  API  مربوط به آن و حمایت داخلی از پارادوکس - دیبیس - اکسس و حمایت از  ODBC )

26 ) مجموعه غنی ابزار آلات ویژوال برای تولید محصولات  Data-Awar  ( مبتنی بر داده ها - بانکهای داده - صفحات گسترده و ...)

27) حمایت داخلی و کامل از  CORBA ( دارای VisiBroker naming services )

28 ) محیط مجتمع تولید صفحات وب مبتنی بر بانک داده ها یا  XML 

29) حمایت کامل و داخلی از  CGI , ISAPI , NSAPI , Aache Serve Madoules

30) دارای تکنولوژی جدید CodeGuard برای بررسی تبادلات نرم افزار با حافظه - رفع باگها و مشاهده فعالیت نرم افزار در حافظه بصورت همزمان (  Realtime )

31) دارای دیباگر  JIT  

32) دارای بیش از 300 کامپوننت پیش ساخته برای تولید و توسعه نرم افزار شامل  : VCL , BaseCLX , netCLX , VisualCLX , DataCLX , Office 2000 wrappers و ...

33) دارای قابلیت تولید برنامه های سرویس برای ویندوز و لینوکس .

34) دارای Object TreeView برای حرکت میان ساختار کلاسها .

35) دارای  IDE  قدرتمند و سازمان یافته .

36) XML data packet support

37) تولید وب سرویسهای مبتنی بر SOAP/XML 

38 ) Native C++‎ XML bindings


موفق باشید . inpriZ

----------

